# 59 J45 Gibson



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Everyone is posting their new guitars. I thought I'd be different and post an old one a 1959 Gibson J45.
I've had this one for between 15 & 20 years, it is completely original except for the strings, you will notice the marks around the machine heads they were there when I bought the guitar. Someone got a little carried away winding the strings on and off. I had considered having a professional repair done but was told that could affect the future value. Plays and sounds great I should just take it down more often and play it. 

I hope the pictures come out good.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Very nice, indeed!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

I had a 64 like that for a couple of years... traded it for a 66 tele. It was very nice but I was playing a lot of bluegrass at the time and it didn't have enough bottom end for the 'grass ...to be fair I had a D 28S at the time which is like a standup bass turned sideways


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Wow, really nice.


----------



## Steve Gosen (May 23, 2014)

*nice guitar*



fredyfreeloader said:


> Everyone is posting their new guitars. I thought I'd be different and post an old one a 1959 Gibson J45.
> I've had this one for between 15 & 20 years, it is completely original except for the strings, you will notice the marks around the machine heads they were there when I bought the guitar. Someone got a little carried away winding the strings on and off. I had considered having a professional repair done but was told that could affect the future value. Plays and sounds great I should just take it down more often and play it.
> 
> I hope the pictures come out good.
> ...


Just what im looking for now. You into any trades for other guitars ?


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Steve Gosen said:


> Just what im looking for now. You into any trades for other guitars ?


About the only guitar I would take in trade would be an American made Fender Telecaster, preferred three colour burst plus a cash. George Gruhne in Nashville put an auction value of $4350.00/$4500.00, retail value $5500.00 +. I might consider $5000.00 cash. I'm not in a big hurry to sell, but it really needs someone to play it more often. Guitars like women like to be played or should I say caressed softly and often.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

shoretyus said:


> I had a 64 like that for a couple of years... traded it for a 66 tele. It was very nice but I was playing a lot of bluegrass at the time and it didn't have enough bottom end for the 'grass ...to be fair I had a D 28S at the time which is like a standup bass turned sideways


Where's that 66' tele? I would love to see it, if you still have it.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

Nice looking gitbox. The overall look and condition reminds me of the '62 SJ I had the pleasure of owning for many years. It's also one of _very_ few guitars I regret letting go....


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

That's a beauty! I just spent a lot of time with a few different J45s because I was looking for a nice acoustic and I love how they feel and sound.


----------

